# Night-vision goggles causing neck problems in military pilots



## GAP (7 Jan 2012)

Night-vision goggles causing neck problems in military pilots
Tom Blackwell  Jan 5, 2012 
Article Link

They are the embodiment of a modern, high-tech military and a fixture in Hollywood action movies, but night-vision goggles can literally be a pain in the neck, new Canadian research seems to confirm. A recent study found that most of the Canadian Forces helicopter pilots surveyed suffer from sore necks, and previous research lays much of the blame on the bulky, image-intensifying goggles worn on after-dark missions.

The effects can be debilitating for some, said Patrick Neary, a kinesiology professor at the University of Regina who has led much of the Canadian research. The hazard has been identified in other countries, too, with some pilots actually grounded because of the cervical strain.

“Talking to some individuals, I know they have problems sleeping because of this,” he said in interview Thursday.

Night-vision goggles, which amplify available light thousands of times and display images in green on built-in screens, have become standard issue throughout the armed forces, used by infantry soldiers for low-light operations as well as air force personnel. They contribute to a total weight with the helicopter pilots’ helmet of about 3.6 kilograms, said Prof. Neary.

The problems seem to come when crew move their heads to view the in-flight computer, which sits below shoulder level.

Dean Black, a retired lieutenant colonel in the air force and former CH-146 Griffon helicopter pilot, said Thursday the goggles came into use in the 1990s and are now considered essential.

“They are not only indispensable to air crew, but to people on the ground who depend on the ability of the helicopters to come and help them,” he said. “It means the helicopters can operate 24/7 and in deteriorating conditions…. It turns night into day, albeit all in a green colour, but it really brightens things up.”
More on link


----------



## medicineman (7 Jan 2012)

Nothing new...UNB was doing research into that when I was in Gagetown and I've seen some of the problems the crews were having neck wise even during my short stint with 408 in the mid-90's.  On the bright side, now that there are hard facts about it, VAC claims might be a bit easier to get sorted.

MM


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Jan 2012)

Is there really any difference between aircrew and someone on the ground wearing NVGs on their helmet?

I would think that the problem is universal, to anyone wearing the apparatus, and not limited to just aircrew.


----------



## McG (7 Jan 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Is there really any difference between aircrew and someone on the ground wearing NVGs on their helmet?


Yes.  Where pilots wear two MNVG to get binocular vision, that is twice the static load on the neck.  Where aircraft introduce greater accelerations (and for longer periods) than a person moving on the ground, that is a magnitudes larger dynamic load on the neck.


----------



## Loachman (7 Jan 2012)

Sitting position and vibration are also factors.

And it's not just pilots. FEs also suffer, and perhaps other aircrew members.


----------



## Strike (7 Jan 2012)

Kick in the extra weight of the HUD and the weight starts getting quite extreme.  The worst part of the flight is usually the start, where one has to deal with flight checks and programming the flight and such.  You're looking down the whole time.

At least the new helmets weigh a bit less, or so I'm told.


----------



## McG (7 Jan 2012)

Since this thread is going to draw some pilot attention, perhaps someone can clear-up some of my understanding on the NVG problem.  I understand there are two counter measures (a counterweight and a tether of some sorts), at Tac Hel pilots are required to use at least one of the two.  The only opinion I have heard is from one pilot who chooses to use both.  He always uses both counter measures and holds/held the opinion that only pilots using just one of the countermeasures will have neck problems.  Is this fairly consistent with what others are observing?


----------



## Strike (7 Jan 2012)

The only tether I remember was the one that would attach towards the rear of the helmet and was there more for the NVGs than tha aircrew themselves.  It made sure the NVGs didn't go flying if they got knocked off the helmet (well, that's what they were SUPOSED to do).


----------



## Loachman (7 Jan 2012)

Ditto on the tether. I've never used the counterweight. I don't want the extra weight on my neck, especially in a crash.


----------



## bison33 (11 Jan 2012)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Sitting position and vibration are also factors.
> 
> And it's not just pilots. FEs also suffer, and perhaps other aircrew members.



FEs' (first hand experience here) have their head on a swivel, more so than the drivers. Try slinging(guess it's back to more slinging, less shooting now) or looking under the bird when doing slopes few times a night for 3-4 weeks so everyone gets their mins.....it sucks for the neck. Then there are those crappy rag and tube seats....


----------

